# Spayed



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Going to get Darla spayed. Will probably get it done before her first season.
What I want to know is, do you think I should take a few days off work after she has it done? How long will it take her to heal?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all our girls were done at 5 1/2 months old. they will probably want her in around 8am and you wont get her back till 4-6pm by the next day she should be fine, our first Gypsy was very bad she took the anesthetic badly it took her longer to get rid of the grogginess, it was like two days till she was OK. the other two on the other hand were fine the next day, stupid Echo jumped on the couch off the wall and back to the floor. we were not pleased with her. 

how long will she be left on her own if you do go to work.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Have got her booked in for a Friday so we get the weekend with her and the wife has booked the Monday and Tuesday (if needed) off work. So that's 4 days recovery time with someone being with her.
She's going to get a pre op check to make sure she hasn't come into season as she's booked in roughly a week before she's 6 months old. Vets just wanna make sure.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds good! She'll do great.


----------



## daisydoo (Jun 26, 2010)

hi i had my 6 month old spayed yesterday! all went really well she cried alot last night, so i spent the night by her side and she did need to go for a number 1 a couple of times during the night (she normally doesnt pee till morning) but is now asleep by my side, i also have the weekend off and taken monday and tuesday off work to be with her, im also hoping thats enough time? she hasnt really cried much today im just worried that she hasnt been for a number 2 and it may cause her more pain! hope everything goes well for your pup nx wk


----------

